# I have got 3d diagonal parity can anyone help me to solve these



## Jericho (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## xyzzy (Jul 25, 2020)

Do you know about the PLL parity algorithm? If yes, do that, then try to solve the cube like a 3×3.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 25, 2020)

Just do the normal parity alg and solve...


----------



## Jericho (Jul 25, 2020)

Is there is no direct algorithm for such case


----------



## Jericho (Jul 25, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Do you know about the PLL parity algorithm? If yes, do that, then try to solve the cube like a 3×3.


I know about the pll algorithms but i want to know direct algorithm which can solve these directly


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 25, 2020)

Jericho said:


> I know about the pll algorithms but i want to know direct algorithm which can solve these directly


J perm + insertion:
L U L' B2 R D' R (r2 U2 F2 2R2 F2 U2 r2) D R2 B2

Or just do opposite swap (on the white or yellow side) then one move setup to a T perm. Direct algs for big cubes are basically nonexistent because there's no equivalent of Cube Explorer we can use to generate algs, as the search space for big cubes is just way too large..


----------

